# Tankers Collide



## Jeff Egan (Jul 25, 2005)

Teletext flash is reporting two tankers have collided off the Ise of Wight lunchtime 9th June.


----------



## Jeff Egan (Jul 25, 2005)

Latest news is it was a tanker and a cargo ship 20 miles south of Shoreham the collision was this morning (Friday 9th June) no reported injuries.


----------



## hawkey01 (Mar 15, 2006)

Info I have found is that the collision happened this morning the site said at 1.44pm but that cannot possibly be correct.Two tankers collide off south coast of England.
It appears that this was in Dover area.
Coastguard quote
' It happened about an hour ago off Dover. We do not believe there has been any leakage'.
No other info found.
Regards
Hawkey01 (Thumb)


----------



## ruud (Dec 6, 2004)

Ahoy,

Collision between Maltese-flagged the Shakhdag and the Willy, the Willy seen yesterday in IJmuiden.
Note:Both are tankers.

http://www.mcga.gov.uk/c4mca/mcga-newsroom/mcga-press-releases.htm?id=85DE5730C1BE98C4&m=6&y=2006


----------



## Pete Legg (May 8, 2006)

*Tanker Collision*

Afternoon Chaps. The collision occurred at around 1018LT this morning.
We saw the two vessels stopped on Radar approx 25 Miles South West of 
Beachy Head. The two vessels involved are the Willy/ZDFW5 Gibraltar flag.
On passage Amsterdam to Stanlow in Ballast, and the Shakhdag/9HKB8, Maltese flag, on passage Coryton to Portland (Dorset) loaded with 14009Mt
of Gasoil. No Injuries to any of the crews. No pollution, confirmed by CG helicopter. MCA Surveyor is presently onboard the Shakhdag, The Willy is underway again and proceeding to Rotterdam. 

Regards Pete. Dover CG.


----------



## rushie (Jul 5, 2005)

*Worlds most famous Willy..!*

The 2 vessels are both shown still on GPS off the Isle of Wight,around 3 miles apart.

The Willy was the tanker that got blown onto the rocks at Cawsand approaching Plymouth (UK) on New Years Day 2002 - see the superb photos by Paul R in the gallery.

The MCA press release is as follows - 

_TWO TANKERS COLLIDE IN THE ENGLISH CHANNEL

At twenty minutes past eleven this morning, Dover Coastguard identified on their radar screens that two vessels had been in collision some 20 miles south of Shoreham.

The vessels were immediately contacted by the Coastguard who both confirmed that they had collided.

The MV Willy which was in ballast reported minor damage, which is a split midships in the ballast tank along the upper deck.

The MV `Shakhdag has a cargo of 14,009 metric tonnes of diesel oil on board This vessel has sustained some superficial damage to her main deck on the stern and some upper deck equipment. Both vessels are now proceeding under their own power.

The Coastguard rescue helicopter Victor Alpha from Lee on Solent was scrambled to overfly the area, and has confirmed that there is no leakage from either vessel, although the area will be monitored. 

A Maritime and Coastguard Agency Surveyor has now been airlifted by the helicopter to the `Shakhdag to inspect it to ensure that it is safe to enter Portland to discharge its cargo.

The MV Willy is on passage to a refinery at Stanlow. 

The Maritime and Coastguard Agency have put their Counter Pollution team on standby.

The Secretary of States Representative is working closely with the Maritime and Coastguard Agency in this incident, and the French Maritime Administration have offered any assistance if required._

Without wanting to seem incredilous at what happened, but at 1120 this morning it was clear as hell...so why did this happen..?

Rushie


----------



## Thamesphil (Jul 22, 2005)

rushie said:


> The Willy was the tanker that got blown onto the rocks at Cawsand approaching Plymouth (UK) on New Years Day 2002 - see the superb photos by Paul R in the gallery.
> 
> Rushie


Actually not correct Rushie. The Willy that stranded at Plymouth in 2002 was a previous vessel of the same name (IMO 8007092 - built 1981 Kroeger Werft, 5238 dwt). She was settled as a CTL and scrapped.

The current Willy (IMO 9268241) is operated by the same company (Carl. F. Peters) but was built 2003 at Sedef Gemi, Turkey and is 7,415 dwt.


Cheers
Phil


----------



## rushie (Jul 5, 2005)

*Where's Willy..?*

Cheers mate...so some things don't change..or get any better ten..?!!


----------



## Thamesphil (Jul 22, 2005)

rushie said:


> Cheers mate...so some things don't change..or get any better ten..?!!


Yes, nothing worse than trouble with your Willy. In this case, two of them !(*)) 

Phil


----------



## Pilot mac (Jun 28, 2005)

Have just posted a picture of the Shakhdag taken yesterday at Coryton.

regards
Dave


----------



## rushie (Jul 5, 2005)

Taken from the Balmorral per chance...!!


----------



## Mad Landsman (Dec 1, 2005)

On BBC Radio Solent at 14.00 today there was a brief and interesting interview with the Russian Captain of the Shakhdag.
He appeared to be claiming that he was proceeding on a straight course, visibility 3+ miles when the other vessel (Willy)turned towards him and struck his starboard side. This other vessel seemed to be not under command and he attempted to contact it before the impact without success.


----------



## STRAWBERRY (Jan 11, 2006)

Skaghdag Came in to Portland Later that day. Not a Great deal of damage. Starboard ships side under the Bridge wing was a little dented and the Starboard Quarter Transom Edge had a hefty Ding! She departed on Sunday Morning.


----------

